# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng Didau đến với cao nguyên Buôn Mê Thuột, ngắm “đôi mắt Pleiku” - biển Hồ ở Pleiku, khám phá thành phố sương mù Sapa. Hòa mình vào thiên nhiên trên dòng Temburong len lõi giữa rừng cây rậm rạp bằng thuyền dài truyền thống của Brunei và tham quan núi Phú Sĩ hùng vỹ của Nhật Bản.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Buôn Mê Thuột - Pleiku - Kon Tum*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 4.580.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: xe ô tôKhởi hành: Thứ 4 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Sapa*

Thời gian: 4 ngàyGiá tour: 2.950.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: tàu hỏa, ô tôKhởi hành: 06/07/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, thuế VAT

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí làm thủ tục sang Hà Khẩu

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Bandar Seri Begewan*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 11.760.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Festiaval

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Osaka - Nara - Tokyo - Toyohaski - Disneyland - Narita*

Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêmGiá tour: 47.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 14/07, 18/08/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch, visa nhập cảnhChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

